# White Vinigar



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I haven't read any articles or data on it, but noticed an ad in a recent Bee Culture mag of a company selling the equipment used to make the vapor out of the vinegar.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

It is a higher acid level then regular vinegar. Household vinegar is reduced to 5% acid and you need 20% acid. What is does is disolve the shell of the might and it dehydrates and dies. It is a slow knock down but is does work. I have heard of people using it and puting sticky boards under the hive and coming back the next day and not seeing any mites. They get discouraged and do not try it again. If you are patiant it does work.


----------



## rogerd (Sep 14, 2002)

Anyone tried this and does it work?If so how do you use it,thanks.


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i'd like to talk to anyone who has been experimenting with vinegar,just typical white store vinegar seems pretty potent to me.i'd guess wax moths don't like it either.


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Do the bees mind the smell of vinegar?

Thesurveyor


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

they don't seem to like it.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

What? pickled bees
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Our association test trialed the gadget, they used it as suggested, it gave them no results.

Ian


----------

